# 93 toro 1000



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anybody able to mount a different type of bed knife adjustment onto these besides the two bolt system? Or able to supply new or longer springs?

I think my bed knife bar is bent on my backup mower but I'm not 100% sure.


----------

